# Retention In Puppies



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whether from the breeder or the pound, they all learn the same way. http://abrionline.org/article.php?id=22


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, You always put up timely and the best articles.


----------

